# UGH...two dogs throwing up!



## Ravenlost

Katie and Tom started throwing up this morning. At first it was just Katie and she was even throwing up water, but she was able to keep the last bit of water down so maybe her tummy is settling down.

Now Tom has started. He threw up all over the upholstered chair he was in and then wanted outside. So he's in the front yard for the moment.

I wonder if those two got into something on their walk earlier? I didn't see anything in Katie's except lots of water and some bits of undigested dog food. Tom's had some black grainy stuff, grass, bits of undigested dog food and it smelled much worse than Katie's. I think he may have snacked on horse poop! 

Can't be the dog food...they are on different diets. Hoping it's just a minor tummy upset because I'm getting really tired of upchuck patrol today!


----------



## Ravenlost

Getting worse...Katie just threw up all her water again. I'm about ready to call hubby at work to come home and take them to the vet. I don't want either one getting dehydrated.


----------



## Ruby

Raven that's what Peanut and Honey did when they had hook and whip worms. They pick them up from the ground where coyotes have been. Keep an eye on their poop. They started having diarrhea too and it turned bloody. Now they have to have the worming treatment twice a year. It can kill if that is what it is.


----------



## Minelson

Bummer! Always on a Friday too!  Have either of them pooped yet? Normal?


----------



## Ravenlost

They went out with hubby before he left for work about 1 p.m. so I have no idea what their poop looked like. 

Fortunately, our vet is open half a day on Saturday so we can take them in the morning. I TOLD hubby we needed to take them today, but he ignored my pleas. They're both resting right now, but I'm about to go out to do evening chores. If they want to go out with me I'll be sure to check if they poop.


----------



## Heartspringgyps

Don't feed them for 24 hours. Let their GI tract rest. Then maybe offer a little water to see if they keep that down. If that stays down offer a little cooked chicken and oatmeal. 
Do they have diarrhea or is it just vomiting?


----------



## Kwings

Do you have a cat that's been recently wormed? 

I wormed our cat last year and didn't really think about it but the dogs ate the cats poo from the litter box and they both got sick and started throwing up.


----------



## Ruby

When Peanut and Honey were sick they both stopped eating. But as soon as they drinked water they would hurl clear water. Our vet said lots of vets don't test for both hook and whips but since we live in the country he does. He's a real country vet.


----------



## gapeach

Canned pumpkin is supposed to be great for dogs who are vomiting and have the diarrhea. My daughter's Maltese was like this earlier in the week for about 3 days but seems to be ok now.


----------



## Ravenlost

Nope, no cat recently wormed. No diarrhea that I know of...no vomiting for the last few hours. 

I think they will need to go to the vet in the morning to be checked for hookworms.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Not just hookworms, but have them checked for whipworm. I've found that to be one of the most troublesome worms - hard to diagnose and really hard on the lining of the intestines. Whipworm is very widely spread too and the eggs are persistent in the environment for years. Diagnostics include finding the eggs in a stool sample (they don't always throw eggs), stools with mucous or mucous and blood in them, a roachy back and sucked up gut (pain in the gut) and a dry coat with the tips of the hair kinda curled up. I didn't have problems with throwing up in my dogs, but that's certainly possible.


----------



## Ravenlost

Their appetites are good, coats are good, no sign of pain, etc. Since yesterday afternoon Tom and Katie have not thrown up. They were given a little wet food late last night and gobbled it up. 

Went to bed and Darcy threw up all over the bed...all her supper just like Tom and Katie had done earlier in the day. Got her off the bed, changed the bedding while hubby cleaned up the floor where Darcy had puked again. We got back in bed, Darcy jumped up on the bed and puked again! Changed the bedding and hubby wouldn't let Darcy back up. She slept on the floor, but didn't throw up any more and has been fine today.

It's like an eight hour stomach bug...very strange.


----------



## Minelson

More reason to pack up and get to AL to see that new grand baby! Let hubby deal with this.


----------



## Patrick

Ruby said:


> When Peanut and Honey were sick they both stopped eating. But as soon as they drinked water they would hurl clear water. Our vet said lots of vets don't test for both hook and whips but since we live in the country he does. He's a real country vet.


He's a BS artist. Any veterinarian who tests for one also tests for the other. The fecal float exam tests for both, and for others as well. Eggs don't always show up on the test, as they are not always being shed, but that is no one's fault. Your veterinarian is BSing you, trying to make himself look better than the next guy.


----------



## Patrick

gapeach said:


> Canned pumpkin is supposed to be great for dogs who are vomiting and have the diarrhea. My daughter's Maltese was like this earlier in the week for about 3 days but seems to be ok now.


NOTHING by mouth is good for a vomiting dog, not even water.


----------



## Ross

Patrick said:


> NOTHING by mouth is good for a vomiting dog, not even water.


Yup if they don't look better for the effort fast they need help even faster. Lots of dogs hack up a disagreeable snack now and then but they should rejoin the party. If they hold back there's your chance to get them attention from the vet early, and save a pile of trouble.


----------



## rileyjo

Some kind of tummy bug went thru our household last week. Wee pup and old dog were first and then two of the more active dogs started a few days later. I am used to the old guy getting up but the rest of the crew finished off what ever chance for sleep I was expecting. Pace, puke and poop...4 dogs for 4 days. Only one of the border collies stayed well. The puke was undigested food and the stools were very soft and green.

The old dog eats a low protein diet and his outside time is monitored so he wont eat anything vile.He's been thru an extensive set of antibiotics for Uti and kidney infection since December. The pup eats everything that isnt nailed down and the busy dogs are fairly picky eaters who would rather run around than eat.

We fasted everyone for one day and then introduced rice and light broth. I heard from a gal at work that her dog was sick with a similar thing about week later.


----------



## Ravenlost

Minelson said:


> More reason to pack up and get to AL to see that new grand baby! Let hubby deal with this.


Believe me, after a long day of cleaning up upchuck I let hubby take care of Darcy!

Not a single one of them has been sick today and none of them ever had any diarrhea. It was either a short lived stomach bug, or those three ate something they should have rolled in!


----------



## Otter

I'm glad they stopped, you don't need the worry (or the laundry!) on top of everything else. 
All the best!


----------



## Haven

Patrick said:


> NOTHING by mouth is good for a vomiting dog, not even water.


This is true. Wild and feral dogs will fast to clean their system when left to their own devices.

Most dog owner do the opposite and try to force food and fluids into them.

As long as they aren't dehydrated, and the illness doesn't last, they should be fine.

I would get some digestive enzymes into them to help with gut flora. You can order it at Natures Farmacy.

Take a look at their kibble and treats. Most people I know who feed bagged foods and treats with ingredients from China, have frequent runny poo and puking episodes with their dogs.


----------

